# Certified Tick Free Hay???



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Is this a real thing? Sounds fishy to me. The context is the World Equestrian Games (which are equivalent to the Olympics) are being held in Tryon NC. Hay used must (according to one of my customers) be "certified tick free". Short translation, you can't bring your own hay and you can't really get your hay certified. Total do loop. I have read on HT about certified weed free particularly out west which I suppose is a export thing, not sure. But if the info I was given was transferred without error, what possible good is certified tick free hay in NC which like VA has every version of tick known to man, or woman for that matter.

Hay imported from out west being sold by the Organizing Committee of the WEGs is going for $40/50# bale of timothy. Sounds like a scam to me but I am willing to be enlightened.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably because of this fellow....https://patch.com/virginia/across-va/asian-ticks-spreading-rapidly-virginia-report-says.....which the government is trying to stop its onslaught due to the amount of pathogens it is spreading. CDC is dealing with so many unknowns that they are terrified of potential outcomes. These were probably sent to us from China....maybe even intentionally.

This is being kept low key by our government......so you can see why the government has concerns about bringing in fresh baled hay hosting these deadly invaders from states that are currently home to these little devils.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a short blurb from USA today with some location info.

Regards, Mike

"An exotic tick previously unknown to the United States is spreading across the eastern U.S. with sightings in eight states this summer.

The Asian or longhorned tick, Haemaphysalis longicornis, has been found in Arkansas, Maryland, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, Virginia and West Virginia.

Native to East and Central Asia, the tick was thought to have been found for the first time in the U.S. after it was located on a farm in Hunterdon County, New Jersey, in November, but the U.S. Department of Agriculture's National Veterinary Services Laboratory recently confirmed a tick taken from a dog in Union County, New Jersey, in 2013 also was a longhorned tick."


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Man do I hate ticks....


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> Probably because of this fellow....https://patch.com/virginia/across-va/asian-ticks-spreading-rapidly-virginia-report-says.....which the government is trying to stop its onslaught due to the amount of pathogens it is spreading. CDC is dealing with so many unknowns that they are terrified of potential outcomes. These were probably sent to us from China....maybe even intentionally.
> 
> This is being kept low key by our government......so you can see why the government has concerns about bringing in fresh baled hay hosting these deadly invaders from states that are currently home to these little devils.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Oh, swell. What a deal as if we did not have enough pests to deal with already. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea for free trade&#8230;..

Every boat coming into this country full of containers should be fumigated a hundred miles off our shores with the shipper eating the cost, might actually have ash trees around here if this would have been SOP.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this tick has been found in WV. I get a small hometown newspaper from Union and they have had blurbs on it.

Don't/didn't really know the fallout of it.

But I've never heard if certified tick free hay or how one would test for it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

yikes!

In Asia, the species carries a virus that is fatal for 15 percent of its victims. No human disease has yet been found in the insects discovered in the U.S, though health experts told the New York Times they are concerned.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Suppose you could by a dormann applicator and apply silencer at a rate of 3oz per gallon and cure those pesky tick problems.....might be some collaterals tho..


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Not saying same potential damage but fires ants think came in on boat in New Orleans. Illegals, yes some are harmful.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

somedevildawg said:


> Suppose you could by a dormann applicator and apply silencer at a rate of 3oz per gallon and cure those pesky tick problems.....might be some collaterals tho..


Do you spray alot of silencer? I started using that product last year as it has no grazing restrictions and is labeled for pecans. Is it me or is does that stuff make your eyes itch and irritate the skin. And I am pretty careful with it. Works good as far as i can tell.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

StxPecans said:


> Do you spray alot of silencer? I started using that product last year as it has no grazing restrictions and is labeled for pecans. Is it me or is does that stuff make your eyes itch and irritate the skin. And I am pretty careful with it. Works good as far as i can tell.


Ya, I'm super careful with any of those pyrethroids, just the smell gets me nauseated......if it gets on skin it burns, haven't had it bother my eyes, but again....I try to be careful. Army worms don't like it..... And it's cheap 
But I'm not blowing it into the tops of trees either......


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

We do a heavy amount of tick research at our company and my boss was one of the foremost leading tick experts in the country. The disease caused by ticks in animals and humans is significant, not to mention anti-tick treatments for animals is a very large market. All that said, I'd really love to see how somebody proposes certified tick free hay because it's literally finding the tick in the hay stack.

Ticks require a certain amount of water vapor in the air. Therefore if ticks in hay was a concern, the hay would have to come from the arid west where there is little to no tick activity, or second cutting during a drier season in the midwest. Michigan would be a good source as we dry up pretty well during the mid-summer months.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> We do a heavy amount of tick research at our company and my boss was one of the foremost leading tick experts in the country. The disease caused by ticks in animals and humans is significant, not to mention anti-tick treatments for animals is a very large market. All that said, I'd really love to see how somebody proposes certified tick free hay because it's literally finding the tick in the hay stack.
> 
> Ticks require a certain amount of water vapor in the air. Therefore if ticks in hay was a concern, the hay would have to come from the arid west where there is little to no tick activity, or second cutting during a drier season in the midwest. Michigan would be a good source as we dry up pretty well during the mid-summer months.


Yeah, my wife has had Lyme four times and i have had it twice. No fun at all. Boarder horse is on a 2 month regimen for Lyme now. A local large animal Vet (I think) got the tick disease that will not allow him to eat meat, perhaps for the rest of his life. That said, with all the rain we have had this year and all the fence line clearing and grubbing I have done, I had two ticks in Feb and not seen one since. Just plain weird.

On the certification my guess is that if it is from Wyoming, they assume that it is tick free or at least Asian tick free as it has not been reported there yet. Va apparently has plenty of them based on the report Mike posted.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Dad had the tick fever back in the fifties; he almost died from it. At that time the local doctors did not know what to do for it, well at the least the doctors in Craig Colorado did not know. The found some old woman that lived in Baggs Wyoming and she had some sort of concoction she mixed up, and dad got well. I don't remember what dad said was in it, but I think one thing was sage; that is all I remember. I do remember that dad said it did not taste to well.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya, I'm super careful with any of those pyrethroids, just the smell gets me nauseated......if it gets on skin it burns, haven't had it bother my eyes, but again....I try to be careful. Army worms don't like it..... And it's cheap
> But I'm not blowing it into the tops of trees either......


Worst freaking sunburn pain on the upper lip and eyelids! First time I was exposed to it about 15 years ago, I thought I was going to die, had to research it on the internet and found symptoms only last about 24 hours.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

haybaler101 said:


> Worst freaking sunburn pain on the upper lip and eyelids! First time I was exposed to it about 15 years ago, I thought I was going to die, had to research it on the internet and found symptoms only last about 24 hours.


 Not being smart, does that mean it only kills in 24 hours and then breaks down?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Actually researched it again last week, got into some pyrethroid spraying turkey barns for darling beetles. I actually inhaled some dust and started vomiting. All mammals besides cats have enzymes that breakdown the pyrethroids within 24 hours. No reports of serious injuries or fatalities but it is lethal in cats. Good thing, I inhaled a bunch and some sure it didn’t extend my life expectancies at all!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Palmettokat said:


> Not being smart, does that mean it only kills in 24 hours and then breaks down?


Good point, but I think it may last a bit longer as the worm feeds on the plant that is coated with it (if the sob didn't get hit by the immediate spray) but I wouldn't think you would get anymore than 24-48 hours out of it, maybe more, I would think it depends on a lot of variables.....Mother Nature being the biggest. For lasting protection against amprmy worms, and I don't know that the OP was trying to control army worms, there is a chemical from DuPont, can't remember the name right now, but it's not a pyrethroid. It's suppose to have a good deal of residual, some kinda xyz.chemical, idk.....then there is Dimillin which is a growth inhibitor that appears to have a good bit of residual, perhaps 20 days or more, again, not a pyrethroid.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, it's been a long day with the grandkids......ticks, the topic is ticks, and I hate ticks......I stand by my original post, dorhman applicator and spray with pyrethroid. I don't think even the almighty tick can handle that stuff.....


----------

